# My Golden runs at neighbors and passerbys. People are afraid.



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know, I live halfway across the world and the local laws are sure to be different, but here, if your dog rushes towards someone barking, it can be declared a "menacing dog" and repeated (more than three) offences will result in your dog being declared a "dangerous dog" and need to be muzzled in public, kept behind high fences and wear a special high-visibility collar. I can understand why. No matter how friendly your dog is to you, having a dog belonging to someone else rush at you can be terrifying. If the person walking past hurts themselves trying to get away from the teeth coming towards them, I should imagine you would be held legally responsible. I certainly would hold you responsible.
Why on earth does the dog have the freedom to do this? I don't understand how you can leave a dog where they can rush into the road and into any traffic. I'm afraid I agree with your neighbors. Your dog is a menace and needs to be under your control, for the neighbors and your dog's sake.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would just put up a small fence so he can't run out into the street after people. At 9 years old, it will take a lot of training to teach him not to leave the yard. Then you won't have to worry about a car hitting him either.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think you are fortunate that Hustler, has made this far through life without being hit by a car or running into the jaws of an aggressive dog or human , or the hands of the Animal Control. I understand he is not aggressive but any dog can bite, and if by accident he injures someone, or they injure themselves trying to avoid what they perceive as an aggressive dog, you could be in heap of legal trouble. 
Firstly I would suggest having a serious talk with the others in your home about keeping the dog inside and safe, when they are not out with him explain to them that Hustler could end up injured or dead, and you need them to pay attention to where the dog is when they open the door. Lead by example only take him out when you can go out with him, on a long line/rope if he is in the habit of dashing out on the street to 'greet'.

Hustler has been practicing this behavior for quite some time, it is rewarding to him, he is having a good time. Teach him to sit and wait for permission to go out the door, teach him to go to a bed or mat, away from the door, when someone goes to open the door. The 'hard' part is going to be to teach the humans in the house, take on some responsibility and to follow through, and ensure, they are not letting him loose.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I have had really 8-9 bad experiences with neighborhood dogs running full speed at me and my dog. None of them bit her, but I have no way to know those dogs aren't aggressive. It's gotten to the point that I carry dog mace and I spray any dog that comes within twenty feet of me and Penny. I had to take several months to re-train Penny that dogs are okay and she still gets stiff when we're walking in our neighborhood from the bad experiences. I walked past a Rottweiler one day that charged us, barking and stopped one foot from the road. I was in tears and shaking really bad because I didn't know if the dog was going to attack Penny or not. Another dog jumped its four foot fence so it could go after us.

Anyone in my neighborhood that lets their dog run loose like and gets in my dog's face is going to get bit. Penny hasn't bitten any of the loose dogs yet because I've gotten good at keeping distance - I empty my entire can of Sprayshield on them - but if the dogs ran right into her face, she would bite them to protect herself.

This article is for dogs that are on a leash, but I think it can still apply to a situation where a loose dog is allowed to greet everyone: http://www.chicagonow.com/pet-rescu...tory-when-unleashed-dogs-run-up-to-strangers/

I don't feel safe when a loose dog runs at me and acts in a menacing way and I always treat them like they're an aggressive dog.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't feel safe when a dog who isn't my own charges full speed at me, especially if they are barking. If a dog went into stalk mode and then ran at me, it would freak me out. I have dogs, and know that usually this is just a friendly, overexcited thing, but I'm still not OK with it, because you never know. I can also guarantee that my dog Piper would NOT be OK with that either if we came across a dog, alone and unattended in his unfenced yard and he engaged in that kind of behavior. She hates when dogs charge at her full speed and feels very threatened by dogs who go into "stalk mode," even if they are doing it in play. I get that your dog is friendly, but it makes me uncomfortable even if they are friendly. Its not polite. Even the friendliest dogs have bitten people. 

Also, not every Golden barks when they see someone or before they run up to someone, and charges up to all strangers demanding attention. Piper isn't allowed to do this unless its at the dog park, and she doesn't run barking up to people. If she started doing it, I wouldn't allow it. Friendly, polite, dog behavior is sitting or standing quietly and waiting to be greeted. Unfortunately, at his age, it would be hard to teach him this. 

Also, I know that you are saying your dog is friendly, but have you read up on canine behavior and body language? There is a chance that he is actually being territorial and does have to "check out" strangers who are coming into his domain. Just because he hasn't bitten anyone doesn't mean its pure friendliness. 

I personally think that a dog should either be on leash, or at least not be unattended in a front yard. Its far too risky for sooo many reasons. The dog could chase a squirrel into the street and get hit by a car, stolen (this happens), or have an encounter with a stranger that is not cool by them. They could get attacked by an unfriendly dog, or get into a dog fight because their dog perceived the bolting towards them as hostile. They might bite a stranger. They might just mouth a stranger, and the stranger could claim the dog bit them or their kid, knock them down, or something, and then I would have to still treat it as an act of aggression, because I wasn't there. This is even more important if it happens to a child. All it takes is one call to Animal Control for aggressive behavior, or a police report, and then you are trying to save your dog from having to be put down. 

I think your neighbors have a right to feel the way they feel, and I don't blame them. They don't know your dog like you do. Someone said to me...my dog is totally friendly and loves puppies!!! and that dog ended up biting Piper and we had to go to the Emergency Vet. Aggression or friendliness, its uncomfortable. Your dog is 100% your responsibility, so its your job to make sure he and others are safe and that he obeys the rules of the neighborhood and general rules of decorum. I would have a serious discussion about keeping the door closed so your dog can't get outside, or install a fence. If its impossible for members of the family comply with this, then I would keep him crated while you are gone. Additionally, if he still does this behavior when you are in the yard with him, and won't come when you call him--and instead goes for strangers/neighbors, I wouldn't let him be in your yard off leash unless there is a fence. 

I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but at the very least its polite to your neighbors and more importantly, the safest thing for all parties, including your dog.


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm thinking I need to be more specific here, so I'm not being perceived as a negligent pet owner....

I'm not condoning his behavior and I'm not negating my neighbors' feelings. I'm also fully aware of my legal responsibilities if something were to happen. The frustration I'm having is how to avoid these issues when I'm not around, as he can't be under my constant supervision. 

While his running at people is a problem I've had with him since I've owned him, I don't just allow him to freely act this way. He is scolded and put back in the house or leashed. Since the first complaint, I rarely allow him out of the backyard off a leash anymore. As far as the neighbor's are concerned, I'm not saying that they aren't allowed to feel afraid, I was just stating that no one up to this point has ever felt threatened by Hustler. I'm not rude or cold when I talk to them. I always apologize and let them know I'm really working with him on not doing that. I'm just trying to reassure them that they don't need to be afraid of him if it happens in the future. I also state my frustrations with trying to get everyone in the house to be more aware and stop letting him out. 

He's not allowed to rush the door when I'm home. He has to sit and stay until I allow him to come forward. When a child, for example, answers the door, his friend wants to play, he runs back to ask Grandma if he can play, then runs back to the door and lets his friend inside. All the while, he left the door open and the dog ran out. If I'm not home, I don't have control over stopping that and I don't know how to get it to stop. 

I've expressed my concerns to the other members of the household, that they need to stay on the same page with me in dealing with Hustler getting out or being let out of the house unattended. Especially now that there are neighbors complaining. 

While I live on a quiet street with little traffic, his darting into the road does frighten me and I do worry about it. 

With that all being said, I appreciate the tips and advice I have received. The temporary fencing is a great idea when he is being let out back to take care of business. I do have some on one side of the house, the other side is just a little harder to completely enclose. I'll have to try and get more creative and see what I can do. 

If he's too old to break of this habit, has anyone had experience with those underground fences? That's the only other thing I can think of to keep him from leaving the front yard if he gets out when I'm not home, but I want that to be a last resort.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I haven't personally, but growing up my parents had one for our backyard because our dog kept sneaking into the neighbors yard because the backyard fence didn't extend all the way back through the property (at the end of our house was this big hill/cliff thingy). It worked, until he figured out that the shocking stopped after he crossed over the line. They ended up extending the fence down the hill to the end of their property. 

That was probably 15 years ago though. I have no idea if/how the technology has advanced since then.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't count on an electric fence to deal with the problem you're having. A neighbor of ours has an electric fence for their 2 labs. The female will honor the fence but the male will just come charging through it if something catches his attention. Nearly scared me to death the first time he charged me while I was in the street walking our dog , even though he's "very sweet."


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I've never had fencing for my dogs. My childhood dog was so sensitive to your tone of voice that all we had to do was yell at her and she came back into our yard. I put a twenty foot line on my current dog and stepped on it whenever she got close to the boundary. I don't let her go into front yard off leash since that's close to the neighborhood street. It took a year for me to proof her staying in the yard - getting her to not chase squirrels and rabbits was the hardest part.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it's great that you're asking the questions. The next step is what can you do to manage the situation if you have non-compliant family members? Not knowing your situation, I don't know if you can establish "house" rules. I know I would not allow any member of my house to not follow the rules if they live with me - or there would be serious consequences. For example, I have a rescue dog and corrections would set us back considerably. My step-son did not buy into the concept of positive reinforcement, but he never pushed it with me after the first time because he knew I would stand up for my dog EVERY SINGLE TIME and that it would be him not welcome vs the dog. But if you are living in someone else's house, you may not be able to play that card. If you are living with a child, is there any way you can help educate that child to proper dog care including keeping your dog safe? Can you put in a real fence or are there rules against that? I guess, at the end of the day, if you're serious you want to figure this out and are asking for advice I would recommend putting a plan in place to manage this (training, fencing, etc.)


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

While I understand there are never any guarantees, I'm confident that it's playful and not territorial behavior. He also interacts this way with other dogs and people off the property too. It's not just in his territory. He's "stalked" others since he was a pup. Unfortunately, everyone, including myself would play back and do the same thing.... Allow him to stalk and engage in the same behavior in response; followed by running, chasing and playing, etc... It's like a game to him. When another dog or person doesn't want to play in return, he loses interest and will leave them alone. 

While it was cute and fun to play this way with him in his younger years, I'm seeing that it's not a good thing now as those who don't know him don't perceive it as playful behavior. I've been trying to break him of the habit over the last several months, and have let everyone know not to carry on like that with him anymore. I just don't know what else to do besides continue reinforce good behavior with praise and rewards; and reinforce the bad behavior with negative responses he doesn't like.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Its very hard to break a behavior that a dog has been engaging in, and getting positive reinforcement (being played with) for his whole life. Its one thing for a dog to do this when playing, its another when its just to greet others, especially humans. Goldens are overly friendly, and often suffer from being SO excited to see strangers that they just go nuts--thats why its so critical to work on polite greetings when they are young. But you can work on it. I adopted a senior dog who wanted to jump on strangers and pulled really hard on the leash to greet them, and he got a lot better with consistent teaching. 

Another thing that might be helpful is installing a screen door (if possible) in front of your front door. Maybe that way, if a neighbor kid comes over and your nephew opens the door, he might only open the front door, but not the screen door. That way if the front door gets left open our dog still might not be able to run out. Or, hang something from the door handle reminding people not to let out the dog.


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

The living situation is tricky. It's my parent's house, and my sister and I both live there with her son. I've put up temporary fencing before, but it was considered an eye sore and an inconvenience so it was taken down. I've asked for a fence to be put up, and they really need one; but it has fallen of deaf ears. I guess I could pay to have the fence installed, but I feel like it's not my place to haul off and have it done when it's not my house. 

This wasn't a problem when I lived alone because I was in control of the household and whereabouts when I was both home and away. He has definitely pushed his boundaries with my Mom, nephew and sister. He knows he can push through the door with any of them and they allow it to happen. 

My mom, sister, and nephew also have a habit of letting the dogs out to potty and just carrying about their business. There are times when they will forget they have let them out and have actually left the house. I will come home from work and he's just laying in the front lawn. My only solution to this as of now is asking them not to let him out at all during the day and that I will take care of it in the morning before I leave for work, and when I am home throughout the day. 

Other than my dad being willing to comply with things (besides the stupid fence), the rest of the household is very aloof and I guess you would say not "pet people". I don't want to write a novel, but it's ridiculous and frustrating. 

I'm thankfully moving to my own house soon, but in the meantime it's been a pain to get a handle on things and to get everyone in the house to cooperate.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Try and put yourself in the other person's place. You know your dog, you seem very confident no harm will come. That's great but can you imagine how the other person sees this situation? Besides being very dangerous for your dog running across the street, have you thought that someone might have a pistol?? Too many people have had their dogs attacked on walks and will protect themselves long before you have time to explain how nice your dog is.

Your perception of the situation is very one sided. Not everyone loves dogs and certainly not a big dog that's running at them. I always walk with a golf club and wouldn't hesitate to use it if a large dog came charging at my guys. My chihuahuas think they are pit bulls and will create a situation they can't possibly win. You may think it's just an inappropriate way to greet but dogs are dogs and many times will respond to the energy of the other dog.

For the safety of your dog, put him in a crate or bedroom when the possibility of getting out the door exist. Put a leash on your pup and take him out for exercise. There have been lots of really good training suggestions and would strongly recommend trying them. You have been very fortunate your dog has not been hurt before now. Even with training, your dog should never be allowed to run free.. it's part of responsible ownership.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Click it or ticket. 

Keep your dog on leash.

Also enroll in obedience training. Train don't complain.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Our female Kelly was the same way. It was not playful it was territorial. Twice she got out and charged people but never hurt anyone UNTIL the mailman. She actually knocked the storm door with the frame to get him. The door was locked. She nipped his leg, no broken skin or ripped pants. Our front door was never left open again.
She was, however very protective, when it came to her family and other dogs. All were dogs off leash while she was on a leash. There was alot of blood and stitches for the other dog one time.
Kelly was your typical loving Golden to the family and those we invited into our home. However we had to be very careful in other situations. You just never know.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Ohhh do I know this behaviour all too well!!! I had a really scary incident once and that's enough of a lesson for me to have Amber on a leash...for her protection. As her former trainer describes it...she is an overly-socialized dog. I think it's very much a golden trait. I can train her every day on good manners but once she sees dogs and people...it's like her brain shuts down and she just has to go off running to greet. So, unfortunately, until she actually practices good manners, she will be on a leash in off leash areas that are busy. I do not want people to think that a golden running full speed at them is aggressive and I would not blame them if they do because I've had other dogs running full speed at me and Amber and nearly giving me a heart attack in the process. I'm confident my dog will never bite or show aggression, but other people don't know that so better leashed and safe than sorry.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

You just have to contain your dog. I would NEVER let any dog of mine run free, even in my quiet, rural neighborhood. Have a dog run installed RIGHT NOW and keep your dog there when you're not at home. And move to your own place ASAP.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Its a tough situation especially since it has been going on for a while. I don't want to pile on to the advice you have already received. In fact I am guilty of the same to a certain degree.


We live in a condo on a cul-de-sac. Maya is well known to other residents. Maya is also decently trained. However, when she sees someone she knows, she will pull hard to them. Our own fault for not training against this. And for not telling the neighbors not to pet her until they come up to her, and not the other way around. Now nobody cares about the fact that Maya runs up to them, because she does so with her butt wiggling, no barking, and will just sit/lay at their feet. In fact people love this about her.


Two days back, my wife and I were returning after walking Maya. I have a silly habit of letting her off the leash when we turn on to our road. She will run to the front deck UNLESS she sees someone she knows, in which case I have described what happens. Two days back, she saw a couple and the lady's mother who was visiting. Maya ran happily to the couple but stopped by the unsuspecting mother. Maya does not jump, and she quickly realized she was not going to receive any pets and went to the couple instead. They are not dog lovers, but commented on how happy Maya was. Which means she was over-exuberant for their liking.


In spite of her well-meaning exuberance, I was mortified when she ran to the mother. Not everyone wants to be greeted by/greet an excited dog. Maya wants to say hi to everyone on the street, and while most people will happily oblige, some folks have a visceral reaction to a dog approaching them.


Also, having grown up outside the US, now that I live here, I realize how lawsuit happy this country is. So another big reason to maintain control at all times.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

As a side anecdote, I was once chased by two Dobermans many years back. My friend and I went to pick up another friend who lived in an old, palatial estate, This is before cell phones were the norm. I rung the doorbell, nobody answered, I concluded nobody was home and started to jog back to my friend's car when I heard barking in the distance. The caretaker had released the hounds! So I ran faster until I could see their silhouettes behind me. Then I froze. I'll never be more thankful for well trained dogs. One command to stand down and the Dobermans stopped. Later, once the caretaker caught up and recognized me he chided me for running away. I think he enjoyed what he had witnessed - got a chance to flex his training muscles. I can't remember if I peed myself, but wouldn't be surprised if I did.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Mayabear said:


> some folks have a visceral reaction to a dog approaching them.


This this this this this. Kaizer and I were once taking a walk in a park. He was on leash, but he swerved to the left of me to sniff some grass. He's pretty good on leash for the most part, he doesn't really pull to towards people anymore, but on this particular occasion, he happened to turn in the direction of a woman passing us. She freaked out. He had literally just turned in her direction, and she started screaming at me and telling me to get him away from her. He had just simply turned in her direction.

I'm lucky that she had not acted on her fear, the woman could have kicked Kaizer away in fear, or had pepper spray on her or something. Your dog MAY have friendly intentions, but when people see a dog run up to them, barking and seemingly uncontrolled, they will not immediately think "well here's a nice dog" they're going to think "i'm going to get attacked by a dog, how can i protect myself?"


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Yours is a street I wouldn't walk down more than once, and I would be an upset neighbour too. I have 2 personal reasons for this. Once, A dog did rush me with the intention of hurting me, it triggered an internal fear of dogs even though I love dogs. The second reason, is that I have a one year old GR that wants to have the same bad habits as Hustler and I am trying very hard to train her out of them. She is sweet ,and she is loveable, but at 80 lbs, she can pull me over if she gets over excited, and that is exactly what she'd become if she had another dog rush at us, friendly or not. I also do not trust that stalking behaviour in her. It is the precursor of the prey drive, and she has minorly injured our other young dog, half her size, twice now, bowling her over. She is only being playful, but at 80lbs, it is unacceptable. 

In my opinion, at 9 years old a dog should not be displaying these behaviours anymore. I am glad you posted, it is a good reminder that I can not be lazy about training my one year old. By three, I expect her to be what most GRs are, quiet, and respectful to all humans, dogs, and wild life.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I am always completely BAFFLED when anyone shows any type of fear towards a Golden?
How can anyone look at a Golden and not want to instantly give them a hug? 
When those people ask me if my boy is friendly, I always look at them with my head cocked sideways much like dogs do, and say "He's a Golden Retriever, obviously!"


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think everyone has to remember not everyone is a dog lover. People might of had a bad experience. I worked with someone who was so scared of dogs. I am sure she would of even been scared of our old boy Jake who was very laid back. Dogs are a lot like babies. To their owners they do cute stuff. But to other people it isn't cute.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I was chased by an out of control red setter when I was young and it terrified me - I still get irrationally tense around that breed.



aesthetic said:


> She freaked out. He had literally just turned in her direction, and she started screaming at me and telling me to get him away from her. He had just simply turned in her direction. I'm lucky that she had not acted on her fear, the woman could have kicked Kaizer


Had a similar experience while visiting my parents they have a long front garden and on the way home from a walk I let Sona off the lead when we got near the front door. She decided she wanted to do play - play bowing zoomies etc. A lady walked past the gate which was open saw Sona and froze and started to scream 'no no no I'm terrified of dogs please please please'. Sona was not even looking at her and no where near her. Of course the screaming drew sonas attention and she started towards the lady (que more screaming and clutching of the bouncy wall) but thankfully Sona left her alone and came back to me without going out of garden. That lady clearly has a real phobia of dogs and while her behaviour might make such a situation worse she has a right to be able to walk down a public street without having a dog run at her. I learnt a lesson and never take a chance letting her off in the garden unless it was fully gated cause you just don't know do you... I know someone with a child with a big phobia of dogs - they had to get her help as she could easily run into a road without looking if a dog ran at her.

Hustler's Mom I hope you are able to make things safe for Hustler and wish you well with your living situation.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

migs said:


> I am always completely BAFFLED when anyone shows any type of fear towards a Golden?
> How can anyone look at a Golden and not want to instantly give them a hug?
> When those people ask me if my boy is friendly, I always look at them with my head cocked sideways much like dogs do, and say "He's a Golden Retriever, obviously!"


It may be a golden retriever who is rushing towards you, but it still has teeth! My son was like you - he adored our first golden and totally believed all the "Friendliest dog" information - until he was stalked and bitten by a pair of goldens on a property he was working at. He required stitches and still has the scars. They were just protecting their territory, too. Any dog with teeth can bite, whatever the breed and no matter how sweet they are with their owners.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

migs said:


> I am always completely BAFFLED when anyone shows any type of fear towards a Golden?
> How can anyone look at a Golden and not want to instantly give them a hug?
> When those people ask me if my boy is friendly, I always look at them with my head cocked sideways much like dogs do, and say "He's a Golden Retriever, obviously!"




Some dogs have had bad experiences that create fear aggression or they just need space - from people, dogs, or both.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

As the owner you are responsible for making sure that your family and Hustler obey the laws of the land. You are at risk for at the minimum fines and at the worst having Hustler killed because your family isn't following the law. As you have stated your family members are not very responsible and let Hustler out without care. If they are that lazy and unconcerned to let him out of the home and not immediately bring him in putting a fence up won't do you any good as they won't be responsible enough to close the gate. Unless your family members will accept responsibilities, which sounds totally unlikely it is up to you to confine Hustler to an area where he cannot get out to run and your family has no access to him while you are not home. As a responsible owner you should do whatever it takes to make sure that Hustler is safe and is obeying the laws. 

Unfortunately, your post sounds like a responsible owners worst nightmare. Letting a dog disobey the laws and run in public to scare people of the community makes it harder for those that are responsible to take their dogs in public.

I am sorry that your family is not being responsible and making what should be an easily controlled situation a nightmare for you. You can't control the family but you must keep Hustler safe from himself. He must be contained when you are not there to control the situation and those that are not responsible should not be able to have any access to him. 

Please keep your boy safe.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

migs said:


> I am always completely BAFFLED when anyone shows any type of fear towards a Golden?
> How can anyone look at a Golden and not want to instantly give them a hug?
> When those people ask me if my boy is friendly, I always look at them with my head cocked sideways much like dogs do, and say "He's a Golden Retriever, obviously!"


It is this kind of misconception that lands dogs and people in trouble. Dog owners and general public who believe that because of the breed or the color of their dog's coat, the dog meets the 'standard of behavior' the is 'expected' of the breed. All dogs are DOGS, regardless of breed, capable of learning what we need them to learn, and do their best to meet the incredibly high standards of behavior _we_ set for them, but we need to remember, they are also capable of inflicting injury, in a split second, if they feel the need.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with what others have said regarding loose dogs. My husband has lived with dogs all his life, but is still nervous around unknown dogs and is absolutely terrified if approached by a loose dog in the street (fortunately it doesn't happen often). In addition to our Golden, we also have a toy poodle, and it's very unsettling when unknown dogs approach us: small dogs are much more vulnerable than bigger ones. One misjudged play "pounce" by a big dog, and the poodle gets hurt.

It's unfortunate that the OP's family is so uncooperative. It doesn't take much effort to close a door or take the dog out on leash for five minutes. The fact that they don't make the effort suggests that they don't like or just don't care about the dog. Since the OP doesn't want to install an actual or electronic fence, in her shoes I'd keep the dog locked in my room when I wasn't there - locked, so nobody has access to him. It's absolutely not safe for a dog to be left loose on a street, not just because of the danger of being hit by a car or tormented by passers-by, but also because he could be stolen (this happened to a dog belonging to a friend of mine) or picked up by animal control. It only takes one complaint by a frightened pedestrian (whether or not the fright was justified), and that will be the end.

Best of luck with this. It must be very frustrating. Hope you get your own place soon!


----------



## Hustler's Mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Chiming in for a quick update. Many thanks to everyone for your help! It's definitely hard to teach new habits to those who are set in their ways...especially for the 2-legged ones  

Fortunately, things have improved in some areas. Hustler's door manners have gotten much better. He still barks to sounds the alarm of a visitor, but everyone has put in more effort to work with him on how I expect him to behave prior to and after the door is opened. It's not perfect, but they have gotten better. Everyone has also made the effort to be aware of the dogs in the house and keep the doors closed! I've also asked that he be locked in my room, when company or little ones are visiting to avoid losing track of him when people are in and out. 

I've extended my help to installing a fence if/when my dad ever gets around to doing it. He's been "planning" to get a fence for about 20 years now and it has yet to happen. In the meantime I'll continue to improve what's within my control.

It's ironic and very sad, but shortly after I posted here there was a local dog owner who attempted to rip a neighbor apart on social media for killing her Yorkie. It was unintentional, but the dog was off leash, running on to the man's property, has bitten his grand kids before and was running at the toddler on the lawn next to him. He reacted in an attempt to shoo the dog away and hit the dog with the pruning shears he was using. Because of his size, the impact unfortunately killed him. Such a sad situation, but a very good teaching point I was able to use with my family about what could potentially happen to Hustler, as well as myself as his owner. It seemed to wake them up a bit and make them cooperate much better. 

As far as him being outside with the family, he just won't get out of that "squirrel" mode, no matter how long he's been on his best behavior...He has improved on paying no mind to every single passerby; BUT certain people, dogs and especially cats he just can't resist. I've needed to keep him on a long line...thank you for that suggestion....so that I can still try to work with him on staying in the yard, but maintaining control if he tries to take off. 

I tried to patch things up with one neighbor in particular because we see each other so frequently and our dogs are down and the same park regularly. I suggested we do a meet and greet, so he realizes he doesn't need to feel afraid of Hustler and that he's very friendly with other dogs and people. It didn't turn out so well. These 2 Shih tzus would not let up with the barking, growling and teeth baring; and eventually Hustler got tired of it, responded with the same behavior and it turned into a barking, snarling frenzy. I honestly felt bad because I've never seen him act like that with other dogs before, and if that's how he's reacting with these 2 dogs in particular, I don't blame my neighbor for feeling afraid. Is there anything that can be done about this? Would it be different if we introduced 1 dog at a time...like maybe the Shih tzus are feeding off each other? Or is this just a lost cause and these dogs will never get along? Both Hustler, and the Shih tzus play well with any other dogs they come across that I have seen, minus 1 Yorkie that gets along with NO ONE. If there is anything that can be done, tips are again much appreciated. 

The new house will be done shortly! Fingers crossed that I can stay patient in the meantime! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Yay Hustler! Very nice job =) As far as squirrels go, I think all Goldens want very badly to chase them.

Since I don't have a fenced yard and there's rabbits and squirrels running through, I actually taught a "leave it" when Penny is running at full speed. I threw a high value toy, started at 2-3 feet and worked up to the end of the long line. When she left it alone on the long line, I moved up to the entire length of the yard. I put her in a sit stay, threw the toy, released her, and let her start running for it. I told her to leave it as soon as she ran a couple paces, then either gave a food reward for coming back and/or let her go get the toy as a reward.

Also, I think some dogs just don't get along with each other, even if they're friendly in general. Just like humans have people they can't stand being around.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Your doing a great job. We have a pit bull next door. His owners say he gets along fine with other dogs. But he growls at Chloe through the fence. He came under it the other night when she was out. Luckily he didn't do anything. So I think some dogs just don't like certain dogs.


----------

